# D3 Nerf?



## _DJMike_ (17. Mai 2012)

Gestern habe ich mit Alptraum Mode begonnen ( jippi ) war gestern noch so knackig das ich gewisse adds herum gekittet hatte usw. aufpassen musste ned zuviel zu pullen usw.
viele male gestorben . dann wurden in der nacht die server runtergefahren . und heute ?
ich laufe durch wie auf normal mode - alles pullen was geht und umhauen .

nun stellt sich mir die frage was das für nen mist ist. sollte blizzard wirklich nen nerf gemacht haben , hört sich der spaß bei mir auf denn endlich mal hatte man ne herausforderung und ned wie auch in 
wow das alles einen in den arsch geschoben wird und man ansich brain afk gehen kann weil e alles so von alleine umfällt.

wer von euch hatt denn noch diese erfahrung gemacht das es heute bei weitem einfacher ist als gestern ?
habe auch schon mit paar freunden gesprochen die das selbe gesagt haben das sie gestern noch bisschen probleme hatten und heute auch durchlaufen wie nix


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2012)

hm bei uns hatte es einfach irgendwann klick gemacht und gear und lvl war richtig für alptraum, dan gings sauberer durch. vor allem hp steigt ab 40 exponentiell an

merke gerade auf hölle, es wurde ein paar sachen gefixt. mörser hat nu zb ne mindestrange inund geht nich mehr im nahkampf


----------



## Theopa (17. Mai 2012)

Wieso denkst du das es leichter geworden ist, vllt. bist du (bzw. der Char) auch einfach besser geworden?
Equip > All gilt weiterhin.

Ich kann aus meiner bisherigen D3-Erfahrung sagen, dass man beim betreten eines neuen Akts oder Schwierigkeitsgrads erstmal gut verprügelt wird, ein paar gelbe Items weiter wird es schon erheblich einfacher. Soll ja auch so sein, dafür gibt es das Equip.

Und um noch einmal ganz genau auf die Frage einzugehen: Nein, ich sehe keine Änderung, ebenso niemand den ich kenne.


----------



## _DJMike_ (17. Mai 2012)

selbes gear , selbes lvl , selbe skills und taktik wie sonst auch - rein und umhaun fertig . 
gestern nur aufs maul bekommen fast one hit opfer und heute nach dem server neugestartet wurden gehts aufeinmal ? ^^

für mich siehts aus wie wenn da herum gedreht wurde ein wenig .


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2012)

Evtl. war der Sprung von Normal auf Alp. zu groß und der von Alp. auf Hölle zu gering. Dann wurde eben korrigiert. Alles reine Vermutung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2012)

wir haben gestern ne halbe stunde pause nach etlichen hölle wipes gemacht, neuen zauberstab im ah gekauft.
2-3 talente wechselt und plötzlich war hölle kinderleicht. nur noch ein paar mal jem bei mauer-feuerketten-teleport creeps gestorben aber sonst wars in ordnung


----------



## Theopa (18. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht auch Glück bei den Gruppen, wer weiß?
Bei Blocker - Geschmolzen - Arkan sirbt man eben sehr schnell und fast sicher, bei anderen Combos kommt man fast mit Linksklick alleine aus 

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, dass EVTL. der Einstige zu Alptraum generft wurde, gestern mal wieder gesehn. Anfang erster Akt war leichter als üblich, im späteren Verlauf alles wie davor, keine Unterschiede festzustellen.


----------

